# Waste not want not



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I went into the shed today wondering what to do and noticed the stub of Hibiscus left in the lathe after parting the bud vase, so as good turning wood is has to come by I decided to use it to make an egg.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Harry, and using every bit of the wood as well. 
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Well done, Harry!! AGAIN!! It's a good thing your name isn't Jones... 'cause it would sure be hard to keep up with you.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Geesh Harry how am I going to keep up with you no not to worry I'm not doing any turning today. Playing chef today making some sweet and sour pork for today prepped the meal for tomorrow marinating some steaks for the grill for tomorrow.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

It looks like it's breakfast time, 3 minute egg, whole wheat toast, coffee,,,, you made me hungary 

Great job Harry, and I know the cup is coming. 

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Harry,

Whoever said you were an egghead, didn't know what they were talking about....that's for sure. Way to use it all up.

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great use of material, Harry


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Is that an Ostrich egg Harry? Whatever it is, it is nice. Honest.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice job Harry. Looks real to me.Way to go. What tool/tools did you use to turn this? Mitch


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Harry, this egg more than makes up for your latest posting about my saw. I think the only power tool I used in my shop class in junior high school was a lathe, and I never could imagine producing something like your egg and dish. It may be good that I have to go back to work full time in a few days; you could easily inspire me to try wood turning. Amazing work! I very much look forward to seeing more.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mitch, for cleaning up the branch I used a 1 1/4" roughing gouge, for the egg both 1/2" and 3/8" gouges cleaned up with a 1/2" rolled edge skew and and a 3/32" parting tool to get as far under the bottom as possible before parting with a 10mm parting tool. The reason for all these tools is twofold, I have them, I really don't know the correct one to use!

Tom, I'm relieved that you're still talking to me! Since leaving school in December 1949, I have only owned metal lathes, that is until Glenmore, ably assisted by certain other members persuaded me to get a wood lathe to make pens, and you know how one thing leads to another. It is a very relaxing pass-time but there is a very sharp learning curve.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking egg Harry. Well done.


----------

